# Robert Magnum2 - Stolen in Transit (FedEx)



## OldeCrow

Robert Magnum2 - Stolen in Transit (FedEx)
I documented this for a while in "Affordables"

Stolen Robert Magnum2 Black dial 1 of only 100

If you see someone in MEMPHIS, TN (especially in a FedEx uniform or US customs uniform) [inappropriate language removed]




























*Watch and warranty card stolen out of the box, package, inner and outer boxes delivered.*

*Tracking number* 
859043702682

*Jan 12, 2007* 
6:31 AM 
Picked up
FREISING DE

Left origin 
FREISING DE 
6:30 AM

*Jan 14, 2007* 
3:51 PM 
Departed FedEx location 
MEMPHIS, TN

9:02 AM 
Int'l shipment release 
MEMPHIS, TN

9:00 AM 
Int'l shipment release 
MEMPHIS, TN

*Jan 15, 2007* 
10:11 AM 
*Delivered *
GRESHAM, OR

8:03 AM 
On FedEx vehicle for delivery 
PORTLAND, OR

7:15 AM 
At local FedEx facility 
PORTLAND, OR

2:45 AM 
At dest sort facility 
PORTLAND, OR

1:26 AM 
At local FedEx facility 
PORTLAND, OR


----------

